# Restock Time.



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

after thinking about it for the last two weeks, I have decided to steer away from keeping mbuna.. not due to aggression or anything like that, but mainly because I can not keep up with the way they breed. so today I took all my mbuna (saulosi and pearlmutts) and traded them for store credit and got some new fish.  I got a red top hongi ( the only fish in the tank that is not a Peacock or Hap), a eureka red, a sunshine peacock, and a white lip pnenochilus. I will be going back on the weekend since the LFS just got a shipment in on Mon of mostly peacocks, and I saw some beautiful ruby reds, and also to find some nice haps. I'm not too familiar with Haps though, so suggestions are welcome for some colourful species.
Pics will be coming, I'm just waiting on the water to settle and clear up 1st


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

U should add a male venustus or protomelas spilonatus/sulfur head. I own a male venustus now and there an amazing addition to a tank. I use to own a sulfur head and same thing amazing looking and borh seem to mind there own


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like the looks of both. especially the sulfur head. 
I may have to take back the sunshine peacock tomorrow, he is chasing around my usisya non stop, and that is my favorite fish I'll see what happens when I get home from work- mabey they will sort it out. If not, my girlfriend said she would keep a close eye, and if they are still fighting she will turn out the lights for the day.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

What size tank do you have? That'll determine what Haps you can keep as some of them get very big such as the Venustus and the Spilonatus.

It takes a few days for the fish to adjust when you add new fish. They'll establish a new pecking order even if that means someone gets killed in the process.

Good luck.
--
Paul


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

If your looking for eally passive species look at lethrinops i have quiye a few of the different species mixxed with alot of hapsand few peacocks and one mbuna.the most aggtesive fish in my aquarium is a shunshine peacock but i have no figjting at all in my tank.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I currently have a 65 gal as their home. I would like to upgrade to a 120 later on. I went today and got the ruby red juvie- and was lucky enough to get the pick of the litter, I also picked up a taiwan reef juvie.


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

A 120 should b ok for your fish but a 65 is to small im shocked u had a bunch of mbuna in there. I had a 3.5" male yellow top afra in my 150 and he fought with everything a nice addition to your 65 would b a flametail i am currently trying to breed them but there the most pasive peacock ive owned. but haps for ur 65 that would b good r the electric blue alhi,a deepwater hap ur taiwan reef should do fine even a tangerine tiger is ok. A really nice addition would b a lethrinops intermedius


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> I currently have a 65 gal as their home. I would like to upgrade to a 120 later on. I went today and got the ruby red juvie- and was lucky enough to get the pick of the litter, I also picked up a taiwan reef juvie.


A 65 gallon tank is considered small for most African cichlids. Is yours a 4 footer or a 3 footer?

I honestly think you're going to have a lot of problems with some of those fish. I had a white lips Mdoka (Placidochromis phenochilus) in my 90 gallon tank and he killed my blue dolphin (Cyrtocara moorii) and my Phenochilus Tanzania. He was eventually killed by my Taiwan Reef (Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan") who is now at least 7 inches and will be rehomed over the holidays because he is way to big for my 90.
--
Paul


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

you may wish to look at cichlid forum profiles, this will give you an idea of the maximum size of the fish. There is also a section on how many fish to keep in the various size aquariums. Some Peacocks will not colour up if there are more dominant Peacocks in the tank. I would also only recommend one yellow Peacock i.e. Usisya, Benga, or Blue Neon as the less dominant do not colour up as nice or fade. Eureka's are also quite aggressive towards other Peacock's.....sometimes the weirdest combinations get along and other times they kill each other.....I have Phenoculus White Lips, Phenoculus Tanzania, Hap Electra, Protomelas Steveni Taiwain & Imperial, 6 different Peacocks, Victorian males (Flameback & Kyoga Flameback), yellow lab, Multipunctatus syno's, pleco in my tank. The boss in my tank is the German Red Peacock and overall they get along.....The red's from the Vic's stand out nicely.....

good luck.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

almost all of these fish are still young and fairly small, so I am hopeful that they can continue to live together peacefully until I can get a bigger tank in the new year.

eureka red juvie








flavescent/white lip phenochilus juvie








ruby red juvie








eureka red and sunshine








sunshine








taiwan reef juvie








red top hongi juvie


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

lilnick87 said:


> A 120 should b ok for your fish but a 65 is to small im shocked u had a bunch of mbuna in there.


actually I got really lucky with the mbuna... before I got the 65, I had a 40 breeder with 8 saulosi 2m/6f, and 5 pearlmutts 1m/5f- and for the entire time I had that setup I never witnessed any aggression at all.


----------

